# Steve Whites 8 Rules of Punishment



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Just found that on another forum. 

Hope that certain people will watch it and let it sink in 

Steve White on the 8 rules of Punishment - YouTube!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

MrsK thanks for this. I can't see the whole video so I googled to post them, hope you don't mind. If they are wrong, hit notify. 

*Eight Rules for Using Punishment: *
_1. The punishment must be something the animal dislikes *and *something the animal does not expect._

_2. The punishment must suppress behavior. (This is, in fact, the very definition of something that is a punisher.) If something is being used for punishment, but it does not suppress behavior, it’s ineffective and often just plain abuse._

_3. The punishment must be of the perfect intensity. Too much and there will be negative fallout. You’ll end up hurting your relationship with the animal and loosing more than just that behavior. Too little and the punishment will only serve to desensitize the animal and build resistance._

_4. The punishment must happen immediately after the behavior it is to be associated with. Otherwise, a clear enough association between the wrong behavior and the punishment will not be made._

_5. The punishment must be associated with the behavior, but not with the trainer. Otherwise, the trainer becomes part of the punishment and the animal starts fearing and disliking the trainer._

_6. The punishment must happen every time the behavior occurs. If punishment does not happen every time the behavior occurs, the behavior gets put on a variable schedule of reinforcement. Depending on the behavior and how often the punishment actually occurs, the animal could decide that performing the behavior was worth the risk of getting punished._

_7. There must be an alternative for the animal._

_8. Punishment must never be used to the extent that punishment outweighs positive reinforcement (from the animal’s perspective, not yours!)_

_All About Aversives and Punishment
_

This is the guy who trains military and police dogs right?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> This is the guy who trains military and police dogs right?


Yes, although I'm not sure if he ever trained military dogs: i2i K9 Home

I went to his lecture about a year and a half ago at UC Davis, and it looks like that's the same presentation. I don't have time to watch the whole thing right now, but I recognize the part that I watched.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Some people may want to discuss 5. The punishment must be associated with the behavior, but not with the trainer. Otherwise, the trainer becomes part of the punishment and the animal starts fearing and disliking the trainer.

Punishment should be associated with the behavior. If the punishment is fair this should not damage the relationship with the trainer. No need to become all angry at the dog and make a big fuss, but it is OK if the dog knows where the correction is coming from, just as the dog should know where the reward is coming from. Just my personal opinion, I am interested what others think on this.


----------

